# Substrate mix? What do you use?



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

What does everyone use for the substrate mix??

I use orchid bark, coco fiber, and peatmoss in a 2:1:1 ratio. I have read latley that very small gravel is the best. What are your opinions?

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Jungle mix. Its kinda woody though, but doesnt sog up, just stays moist.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I use 1 part washed sand, 1 part charcoal, 1 part orchid bark, 1 part Supersoil, 2 parts peat, and 2 parts cypress mulch. Gets really good growth, and it's very tough to waterlogg.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

Dane, does that work well for seeding springtails and weekly seeding for pumilios. I have been looking for a new substrate to use with mine. I currently use gravel and it works great except for the springtails not doing as well.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Yes, they seem to especially like the cypress.


----------



## neilr (Oct 9, 2004)

I use the Atlanta Botanical Gardens mix here it is:

2 parts fine fir bark 
2 parts fine tree fern fiber 
2 parts milled sphagnum moss 
1 part fine charcoal 
1 part peat moss 

Plants grow like crazy in this. I also use this for my foam backgrounds. The spagnum usually comes back to life.

Neil


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Neil, it also wouldn't surprise me if the stuff you saw coming to life was the tree fern fiber--it sometimes has spores on it. Do you have good sources for your ingredients in Portland? I'm on a similar recipe, and have been mail-ordering...

-Solly


----------



## neilr (Oct 9, 2004)

Solly, I have looked everywhere here in Portland, no one sells tree fern fiber. I ordered my tree fern fiber and sphagnum from Cal West Orchid supply. I think this is just about the best price anywhere for these items.

Neil


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

To Un-Hijack the thread, I use 2 parts fir bark, 2 parts tree fern fiber, 2 parts cocofiber (bed-a-beast), 1 part sphagnum, and 1 part charcoal. This works well too. Most plants we use in vivariums are pretty hardy species-we're not trying to grow world class orchids, and the plants will be pretty tolerant of anything.

-Solly


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

I use peat. The stuff from vivaria.com


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 16, 2004)

I use a variation of Rex Lee Searcy's basic forest planting mix:

- 2 parts partially composted leaves. I use live [scrub] oak, but he says you can also use alder, elm, birch, aspen, poplar, beech, apple, ash, holly or privet
- 2 parts coconut husk chips
- 1 part ground coconut husk fiber (coir)

Fertilize with:
- Osmocote slow release plant food
- Ironite 1 tablespoon per gallon
- Agricultural lime 1 slightly heaping teaspoon per gallon

I've had good results with this mix.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I use 1 bag of Jungle Mix, one bag of compressed dried spaghnum moss, and one brick of coco bedding. It seems to work well. The cypress mulch in the Jungle Mix provides drainage, the spaghnum holds moisture, and the coco bedding serves as filler.


----------

